# Storebought Cube break In



## Harry (May 26, 2008)

I want to show my classmates that have a storebought cube very stiff so, I want show him what other ways to loosen it than lube it, But, the middle cap won't open because in DIY the middle cap can be opened. Is the cap are glued? If so, how to open it? If not, any method to open it. The cube is Rubik's btw...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 26, 2008)

Store bought cubes cannot be loosened, so don't waste your time. They are not fixed with screws, but with rivets.


----------



## blgentry (May 26, 2008)

Deja is correct about the construction of store bought cubes: You can't "adjust" them like a DIY. 

But you *can* loosen them. It just takes work. Work that I haven't personally taken the time to do to my one store bought cube. PestVic has a youtube video showing his method for loosening and smoothing store bought cubes here:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5xQ0ywP-bbU

Disclaimer: I haven't done this (much) to my cube. I've read warnings from him that if you aren't careful, that you can break your cube center. So use caution and your brain if you try this. 

PS: Simply solving the cube over and over again will loosen it up some and smooth it out a lot. My store bought cube as around 900 solves on it and it is WAY smoother than it was from the factory.

Brian.


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2008)

Store bought cubes take time and effort. A lot of care and love. Mine is my best friend


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 26, 2008)

I used steel wool and sanded the pieces. I also lubed with silicone, and broke in the PestVics method. (turning it while pressing really hard to grind down kinks, and stressing the tolerance on cutting corners)

It's really nice, but I still use my white DIY (a).


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 27, 2008)

My store cube is so broken in that I use it for OH now.


----------



## Harry (May 29, 2008)

Hmmm, in other words, no point loosened it up...........


----------



## Inusagi (May 29, 2008)

It takes time....


----------



## Harry (May 31, 2008)

Oh yeah, I saw the video, look sacry though, since I am afrid I will break the cube...

Btw, what is "rivets"?


----------



## TomZ (May 31, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rivet


----------



## ROOT (Jun 2, 2008)

my storebought cube is almost too loose, ive had it for a year now and well over 20,000 solves and its very loose, im switching cubes untill all my cubes get like my first cube (oh its my first cube i ever owned)


----------



## Harry (Jun 5, 2008)

My storebought is broken now, the middle piece is come out and since I glued many times before, the residue built up and therefore causing the cube to be very stiff and also I can't glue t back because of the residue....


----------



## Rubenx96 (Oct 14, 2009)

caution for the method!!!! i broke my cube..


----------



## elcarc (Oct 14, 2009)

Rubenx96 said:


> caution for the method!!!! i broke my cube..



you just gave him the advice that i just gave you

AND you bumped a 1.5 year old thread


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 11, 2010)

elcarc said:


> Rubenx96 said:
> 
> 
> > caution for the method!!!! i broke my cube..
> ...




Random bumps FTW? Here's another one lol


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > Rubenx96 said:
> ...



Why did you bump this? this was about 4 months ago... and at least the person that bumped it had something somewhat useful to say...

off topic: typing with a bandaid on the tip of your finger is hard...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Alex DiTuro said:
> 
> 
> > elcarc said:
> ...




Because I thought the 1 1/2 year old bump was amusing. I found it through Google search BTW


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 11, 2010)

this thread is two years old.
why bump the thread? i doubt that harry is still on the forums. 
his last log in is august 19th. 2008. so he doesn't gain anything. people lurking the forums, and apparently happen to find this 2 YEAR OLD THREAD might gain something. but im pretty sure they know how to use the search function, or google. even if you found this thread on google, you shouldn't bump it, IMO


----------



## Edward (Feb 11, 2010)

elcarc said:


> Rubenx96 said:
> 
> 
> > caution for the method!!!! i broke my cube..
> ...



Ahh the old days...


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 11, 2010)

edward has another anime avatar!!! noes!!!!!


----------



## Innocence (Feb 12, 2010)

Shut up now, you're taking up a valuable space in the recently posted thingy.


----------

